# Sheep on the San Juan



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh boy.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Brian- we saw over 75 sheep in July on that stretch, the most by triple at least I've ever seen down there. A friend of mine just got back from the upper stretch last weekend and said they had a fighting pair at Midway camp when they pulled up- they waited for a while in the boats, but eventually got out. The sheep never even acknowledged them- kept right on fighting and headbutting (with equipment ready apparently) all night long. A group of about 30 females and young ones stayed across the river.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

We just got off and did see a decent amount of them, but no fighting.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally the buzz is back to sheep, JD?


----------



## mjibilian (Sep 9, 2008)

Where did you say those females were...?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

October Trips-
Sheep = Yes
Rutting = No
Oh, Well......
Peace


----------



## strife (Oct 2, 2010)

August on the upper section, but no fighting.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

watched a great fight across the river from the Great Crinoid on an October trip a few years ago. 3 rams fighting over several ewes.


----------

